# Injuries and Horses



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is a horrific accident. I wish you well on your road to recovery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh dear, it sounds pretty awful what you had to endure. Have you had hand therapy or acupuncture? The other thing I was thinking about is possibly taking a high dose of serrapeptase- it is an enzyme that is known to digest scar tissue internally. Wishing you well.


----------

